# Sentra 1998! not that bad for a college student :)



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi, im new to this forum, and this is my nissan sentra 1998...



















I might sell that front bumper next summer... not sure yet... because I cant afford the rest of the body kit... (school and part time job...) so i will probably sell it, get the GTR Erebuni front bumper, and get a new paint job... or just a 1999 front bumper and a paint job... Or i will keep it, try to find some 1999 SE sides skirts and get a paint job lol im not sure... what you think?

BTW, im from quebec, canada, so my english suck...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good

i think the erebuni bumper with SE-L sideskirts would look good


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hi :cheers: your english is pretty good! i dont see any mistakes that i wouldnt make typing fast :thumbup: anywho. i think the best way to go would be the gtr bumper and se-l side skirts. it would look stock but not really (the way i like it!) the cheaper way to go would be a 99 bumper, i have this one and i have accualy been asked if it is a kit bumper. but non the less nice start. have any performance mods? you can get place racing CAI's for $130 untill they are sold out for good.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice and clean ride


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

beautiful car ! i say you should jes complete the kit


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Look good I would complete the kit also. I was trying to make up my mind either for this( Extreme ) or the GTR. Post up some more pictures of the engine/interior


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Look good I would complete the kit also. I was trying to make up my mind either for this( Extreme ) or the GTR. Post up some more pictures of the engine/interior


did u get my pm?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

how do you have zero posts. anyway, sideskirts sideskirts sideskirts sideskirts. and maybe new headlights


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice car. I think it would look great with the rest of the kit, (side skirts, etc.) Good work!


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nismo1997 said:


> Look good I would complete the kit also. I was trying to make up my mind either for this( Extreme ) or the GTR. Post up some more pictures of the engine/interior


Thx all for the comments!

As for my interior and engine, it's pretty stock for now...


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

JayL1967 said:


> nice and clean ride


Hey thx, I love your sentra... You have the same sides skirts that i'm looking for... But theres not much sentra se-l in quebec...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good so far. It all depends on what look you're after. You could complete the Extreme kit and look good, although you can't go wrong with the GTR. I can also appreciate the overall clean look of having the SE-L front and rear bumpers with the matching side skirts. My white 200sx SE-R has the same ('98 200sx) front and rear bumpers and I like the look. It's a judgement call. Got any motor shots?


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

wickedsr20 said:


> Looks good so far. It all depends on what look you're after. You could complete the Extreme kit and look good, although you can't go wrong with the GTR. I can also appreciate the overall clean look of having the SE-L front and rear bumpers with the matching side skirts. My white 200sx SE-R has the same ('98 200sx) front and rear bumpers and I like the look. It's a judgement call. Got any motor shots?


nah, it's all dirty for now, because it's winter here...  theres slush, calcium, and snow everywhere...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice car, all you need now is sideskirts and the rear bumper and you'll be set.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think you should sell the wheels and use the money for a better kit. Every time I see people put huge, heavy wheels on a sentra, it reminds me of Ed, Edd, and Eddy where Rolf puts lead shoes on his chickens and they are unable to move around b/c of the intense weight on thir feet.

I'm not sure what suspension you're using, but I like the drop. I'm a fan of the color and I would def. like to see a nicer kit on there. Tint is a must.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

at least he should finish up the kit. I dont like anything that is too aggressive looking. GTR kit is one of my favorites. Maybe you should save up for that one


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the comment

I know it looks pretty wierd without the side and rear  but im saving for rest of the kit...

as for the wheel, they are pretty heavy, i might change them for 16'' light weight next summer  :thumbup:


----------

